# Trap or Snare for Coyote Fence Crossing?



## Davexx1

Coyote trappers:

I have found where some coyotes are crossing under the bottom strand of a barbed wire fence.  The trail and crossing is well defined, narrow, and appears to be used daily.

Seems like a perfect place for a snare, but what would be best?

Do snares work well for coyotes?

This will be a coyote removal effort.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## boarbutcher

Yeah the snares will work on the yotes. If you can get your hands on the predator maddnes 3 dvd it shows how to make them and set them out. They catch alot w/them on fences.


----------



## GAJoe

Don't let the Game Warden find a snare more than 10 ft from water, according to my local Game Warden. And you'll have to get a trapping license, I.D. tag your traps,........
http://www.georgiawildlife.org/documentdetail.aspx?docid=16&pageid=1&category=fishing
GAJoe


----------



## watashot89

GAJoe said:


> Don't let the Game Warden find a snare more than 10 ft from water, according to my local Game Warden. And you'll have to get a trapping license, I.D. tag your traps,........
> http://www.georgiawildlife.org/documentdetail.aspx?docid=16&pageid=1&category=fishing
> GAJoe




Yeah, snares are illegal in GA unless within 10 ft from water for beaver.


----------



## siberian1

Snares are illegal and Im glad they are.


----------



## deedly

Why not just set a steel trap there. Snares are legal for beavers only and must be within 10 feet of the water like mentioned above, but if you need one I have some. I could part with one. Just PM me.


----------



## John Porter

Trail sets before and after the fence will catch yotes. Put the trap on a drag and the area will be saved for another trap. Set steppings sticks infront and back of trap to gide the foot into the trap.


----------



## Throwback

deedly said:


> Why not just set a steel trap there. Snares are legal for beavers only and must be within 10 feet of the water like mentioned above, but if you need one I have some. I could part with one. Just PM me.



Steel traps are illegal in Fl. 

T


----------



## Davexx1

From what I have read, there is much more to "trapping" coyotes than just setting a trap.  It seems the new traps have to be boiled, seasoned, dyed, waxed, and some other stuff.  The set location has to be carefully selected and prepared in 100% scent free conditions, special scent bait/attractant has to be used, wax paper over trigger pan, then sift dirt all over it all.  I am sure there is more to it than that and definitely is not as easy as it sounds.

Dave


----------



## Throwback

Davexx1 said:


> From what I have read, there is much more to "trapping" coyotes than just setting a trap.  It seems the new traps have to be boiled, seasoned, dyed, waxed, and some other stuff.  The set location has to be carefully selected and prepared in 100% scent free conditions, special scent bait/attractant has to be used, wax paper over trigger pan, then sift dirt all over it all.  I am sure there is more to it than that and definitely is not as easy as it sounds.
> 
> Dave



It's a LOT more complex than many want you to believe. 


T


----------



## watashot89

Just set some legholds a couple feet away from the fence and about a foot off his trail. So when he comes through it'll be right there for him to see.


----------



## ToLog

Throwback said:


> It's a LOT more complex than many want you to believe.
> 
> 
> T



so, is the intent to reduce the amount of discussion related to the use of snares in legimate configurations?

i mean, while attempting to snare a coyote, and a wild/feral hog is snared by mistake, should there be a special dispensation for the incorrect catching of a species? 
i'm talking about in those states/locales where snaring is legal.


----------



## Throwback

watashot89 said:


> Just set some legholds a couple feet away from the fence and about a foot off his trail. So when he comes through it'll be right there for him to see.



They're illegal in FL. 


T


----------



## Zeus01

The snares are legal in FL, and they work real well. I have caught several in the same fence crossing over the last year. I would wear rubber boots and rubber gloves while setting it. You will catch anything that comes through the whole, so be sure you don't catch somebody's pet.


----------



## Coastie

siberian1 said:


> Snares are illegal and Im glad they are.



This guy is posting from Florida, I don't know that snares are illegal there. The snares in use today are not the same as those of years gone bye and are available in a number of different sizes and styles for anything from Bears on down the list of furbeares. Before anybody gets their knickers in a twist, yes it is still legal to trap Bears in some states although not in Georgia or most others.  A foothold trap, properly set in the situation he describes would work very well but is more expensive, heavier to carry if you are running a line of sets and more difficult to set properly.


----------



## siberian1

Snares are illegal in GA.  I think you can use them for beavers within 10 feet of water but besides that they are illegal.


----------



## Toxic

There aint no telling what made that trail....just my $.02 
 its probly used by everything in the area.


----------

